

Sony's Google Glass killer now available for pre-order - ashraful
http://fortune.com/2015/02/17/sonys-google-glass-killer-now-available-for-pre-order/

======
nitin_flanker
It's not a Google Glass killer. I have studied multiple patent applications
filed on Sony's glass. It is completely different from Google glass.

